# Kein Internet trotz PPPOE-Verbindung

## promatt

Hallo,

ich will gerade ein Gentoo 2007.r1 auf meinem Laptop aufsetzen, zuhause habe ich allerdings keinen Router sondern nur ein Modem.

Also muss ich mich ja mit PPPOE einwählen, das habe ich mit pppoe-setup gemacht... ich bekomme auch eine Verbindung und habe eine IP!

Allerdings kann ich nichts pingen und habe auch sonst keine Verbindung zum Internet! Weis einer warum das so ist???

Ich weis nicht mehr weiter ... 

Ich habe eine Broadcom Gigabit NetXreme im Laptop.

Bin über jede Hilfe dankbar.

Gruß Matt

----------

## promatt

Weis keiner ne Lösung?

Ich wollte diese WE das Gentoo fertig haben ... aber ohne Internet kann ich die ganzen Programme nicht emergen ...

*Push*

Bitte helft mir ...

Gruß Matt

----------

## Max Steel

2007-r1 meinst du damit Ting oder was anderees, also die von gentoo.org

also hier ist TING:

http://download.libexec.de/ting/2007.0/

Allerdings für eine besserre Antwort bräuchten wir ein paar Infos, z.b. lspci lsmod ifconfig

----------

## promatt

Ja ich hab die Gentoo 2007-r1 von gentoo.org ... genau gesagt die installations cd also nur das minimum ... alles weiter muss aus dem inet her.

Wie kann ich lspci und so speichern damit ich das hochladen kann?

Oder soll ich muss ich das abschreiben?

----------

## Max Steel

kannste mit lspci > /mnt/windows/lspci.txt schreiben und dann unter Windows oder was anderem hier ausstellen.

Davor natürlich ein mount /dev/hda1 /mnt/windows machen.

Gebnauso mit allen anderen.

Oder eben alles abschreiben.

Für uns Relevant ist ethernet.

----------

## Max Steel

Falls es dann immernoch nicht geht kannst du auch mal schauen ob du es mit SuSE oder Knoppix oder was anderem zum laufen bringst.

Dort ist der Ablauf genau derselbe.

----------

## promatt

Also ich möchte die .txt dateien auf meine externe platte kopieren, aber immer wenn ich

```
mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt/externe
```

mache dann kommt

```
mount: mount point /mnt/externe does not exist
```

was mache ich da falsch ... weil sont bekomm ich ja die .txt dateien nicht auf meinen richtigen rechner um sie hier zu zeigen.

Gruß Matt

----------

## Max Steel

au, natürlich /mnt/externe musst du vorher anlegen.

Ganz einfach mit

mkdir /mnt/externe

----------

## promatt

Jetzt kommt er mit

```
cp: cannot create regular file `/mnt/externe/lspci.txt´: Read-only file system
```

Ich weis das ich mit meinen fragen nerven muss ... aber ich bin halt noch nicht so in linux drin.

----------

## firefly

funktioniert nur ein ping auf z.b. google.de nicht oder auch wenn du die ip direkt eingibst (66.249.93.104)?

wenn ping auf die ip funktioniert, dann scheint so als ob kein dns-server nach dem erfolgreichen verbindungsaufbau angegeben wurde.

----------

## firefly

 *promatt wrote:*   

> Jetzt kommt er mit
> 
> ```
> cp: cannot create regular file `/mnt/externe/lspci.txt´: Read-only file system
> ```
> ...

 

ist die externe platte mit ntfs formatiert? wenn ja dann funktioniert das schreiben darauf nicht, zu mindestens nicht mit dem im kernel enthaltenen ntfs treiber

----------

## promatt

@ firefly: Nein der Ping geht nicht, aber ich habe auch keine DNS gesetzt, da ich nicht wusste das ich einen brauche ...

Hier mal meine lspci,lsmod und ifconfig (habe meine IP-Addresse gelöscht)

lspci:

```
00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile 915GM/PM/GMS/910GML Express Processor to DRAM Controller (rev 03)

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile 915GM/PM Express PCI Express Root Port (rev 03)

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) PCI Express Port 1 (rev 03)

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) USB UHCI #1 (rev 03)

00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) USB UHCI #2 (rev 03)

00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) USB UHCI #3 (rev 03)

00:1d.3 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) USB UHCI #4 (rev 03)

00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller (rev 03)

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 Mobile PCI Bridge (rev d3)

00:1e.2 Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 03)

00:1e.3 Modem: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) AC'97 Modem Controller (rev 03)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801FBM (ICH6M) LPC Interface Bridge (rev 03)

00:1f.2 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801FBM (ICH6M) SATA Controller (rev 03)

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) SMBus Controller (rev 03)

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc M26 [Radeon Mobility X700]

03:05.0 Ethernet controller: Broadcom Corporation NetXtreme BCM5788 Gigabit Ethernet (rev 03)

03:07.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 2200BG Network Connection (rev 05)

03:09.0 CardBus bridge: Ricoh Co Ltd RL5c476 II (rev b3)

03:09.1 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Ricoh Co Ltd R5C552 IEEE 1394 Controller (rev 08)

03:09.2 Class 0805: Ricoh Co Ltd R5C822 SD/SDIO/MMC/MS/MSPro Host Adapter (rev 17)

03:09.3 System peripheral: Ricoh Co Ltd R5C592 Memory Stick Bus Host Adapter (rev 08)
```

lsmod:

```
Module                  Size  Used by

bsd_comp                4736  0 

ipv6                  170912  8 

ppp_synctty             5376  0 

ppp_async               6272  0 

crc_ccitt               2176  1 ppp_async

ppp_generic            17172  3 bsd_comp,ppp_synctty,ppp_async

slhc                    4864  1 ppp_generic

pcmcia                 21292  0 

yenta_socket           17036  1 

rsrc_nonstatic          7552  1 yenta_socket

pcmcia_core            20628  3 pcmcia,yenta_socket,rsrc_nonstatic

slamr                 347688  0 

sg                     19484  0 

eth1394                12548  0 

ipw2200               104496  0 

ieee80211              22088  1 ipw2200

ieee80211_crypt         3072  1 ieee80211

firmware_class          5120  2 pcmcia,ipw2200

rtc                     7476  0 

tg3                    88324  0 

e1000                  90432  0 

nfs                    85180  0 

lockd                  41352  1 nfs

sunrpc                 99644  2 nfs,lockd

jfs                   143340  0 

dm_mirror              13008  0 

dm_mod                 31896  1 dm_mirror

pdc_adma                4868  0 

sata_mv                11656  0 

ata_piix                8072  0 

ahci                   11268  0 

sata_qstor              4996  0 

sata_vsc                4100  0 

sata_uli                3204  0 

sata_sis                3844  0 

sata_sx4                8452  0 

sata_nv                 4740  0 

sata_via                4868  0 

sata_svw                3844  0 

sata_sil24              8708  0 

sata_sil                5384  0 

sata_promise            6276  0 

libata                 61460  15 pdc_adma,sata_mv,ata_piix,ahci,sata_qstor,sata_vsc,sata_uli,sata_sis,sata_sx4,sata_nv,sata_via,sata_svw,sata_sil24,sata_sil,sata_promise

sbp2                   15364  0 

ohci1394               24880  0 

ieee1394               53176  3 eth1394,sbp2,ohci1394

sl811_hcd               8320  0 

usbhid                 29792  0 

ohci_hcd               13572  0 

uhci_hcd               15240  0 

usb_storage            57280  0 

ehci_hcd               19976  0 

usbcore                78084  7 sl811_hcd,usbhid,ohci_hcd,uhci_hcd,usb_storage,ehci_hcd
```

ifconfig:

```
eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:13:77:03:95:B7  

          inet addr:192.168.1.20  Bcast:192.168.1.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          inet6 addr: fe80::213:77ff:fe03:95b7/64 Scope:Link

          UP BROADCAST NOTRAILERS RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:282 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:230 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:29427 (28.7 Kb)  TX bytes:19490 (19.0 Kb)

          Interrupt:22 

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback  

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          inet6 addr: ::1/128 Scope:Host

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)

ppp0      Link encap:Point-to-Point Protocol  

          inet addr:84.**.**.** P-t-P:84.**.**.**  Mask:255.255.255.255

          UP POINTOPOINT RUNNING NOARP MULTICAST  MTU:1492  Metric:1

          RX packets:29 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:4 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:3 

          RX bytes:3207 (3.1 Kb)  TX bytes:37 (37.0 b)
```

Hoffe das euch das hilft.

----------

## promatt

Also wenn ich einen Ping direkt auf die IP mache dann kommt

```
From 192.168.1.1 icmp_seq=1 Destination Net Unreachable
```

und das macht er die ganze zeit ...

----------

## dertobi123

Ja, weil die default-route auf 192.168.1.1 zeigt - irgendwas bei dir verteilt munter per DHCP Adressen. dhcpcd killen, PPPoE-Verbindung neustarten.

----------

## promatt

Wie kill ich dhcpcd?

Wenn ich "kill dhcpdc" eingeben dann frag er nach einer ProzessID ...

----------

## dertobi123

killall dhcpcd

----------

## promatt

Ja wunderbar ... so geht es ... ich bekomm beim Ping en Signal.

Und wie mache das jetzt das das immer so ist ... weil wenn ich jetzt neu starte dann wird er doch bestimmt wieder per DHCP die IP-Adressen vergeben.

Was habe ich da eigentlich falsch gemacht? Ich glaube es lag an net-setup ...

----------

## dertobi123

Boote die CD mit dem zusätzlichen Parameter "nodhcp" - dann bekommt eth0 keine IP verpasst und du kannst die DSL-Einwahl problemlos konfigurieren.

----------

## promatt

Super, danke für die Hilfe.

Ich bin dann mal Gentoo installieren   :Very Happy: 

----------

## dertobi123

Und immer schön brav der Doku nach  :Wink: 

----------

## promatt

Joa das mach ich ^^

Jetzt hab ich nur das Problem das ich keine Stages runterladen kann, da ich links nicht benuten kann ...er sagt immer das er den namen nicht auflösen konnte.

Wie mach ich das mit dem DNS ... ich bin bei WillyTel. Das ist ein privatanbieter in Hamburg.

----------

## schachti

 *promatt wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Jetzt hab ich nur das Problem das ich keine Stages runterladen kann, da ich links nicht benuten kann ...er sagt immer das er den namen nicht auflösen konnte.
> 
> Wie mach ich das mit dem DNS ... ich bin bei WillyTel. Das ist ein privatanbieter in Hamburg.

 

Herausfinden, welche DNS-Server dieser Anbieter betreibt (auf der Website wühlen, Support fragen, Windows starten und gucken womit es in Windows geht), oder einfach einen frei zugänglichen DNS-Server eintragen (Listen liefert Dr. Google - zum Beispiel http://dns.stanar.de/).

----------

## promatt

 *schachti wrote:*   

> Herausfinden, welche DNS-Server dieser Anbieter betreibt

 

Kann das nicht auch mit einem tracert herausfinden ... der muss sich doch auf diesen Server verbinden ... wie erkenne ich einen DNS-Server?

----------

## dertobi123

 *promatt wrote:*   

>  *schachti wrote:*   Herausfinden, welche DNS-Server dieser Anbieter betreibt 
> 
> Kann das nicht auch mit einem tracert herausfinden ... der muss sich doch auf diesen Server verbinden

 

Nein, mit'm tracert siehst du die Hops zwischen dir und dem Ziel - DNS spielt da gar keine Rolle.

 *promatt wrote:*   

>  ... wie erkenne ich einen DNS-Server?

 

Er antwortet auf Anfragen auf UDP Port 53 mit teils brauchbaren Antworten.

----------

